# What method would work best?



## zipmac22 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm somewhat new to woodworking at the advanced beginners level and going to be making something similar to this cabinet/shelf unit. My question is what would be the best choice for the shelfs, i.e.: connecting the vertical and horizontal boards? I was thinking using the Kreg pocket jig, but not sure how they would work with the interior boards. I'm planning on making a dado cut for the base joinery. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe you could post your photo straight form your computer to LJ. I can't see your photo because I run an ad blocker. Anyone running an ad block will probably not be be able to see it either.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Dadoes would work best there too. All you need is a shallow (maybe 1/8 or 3/16") dado in each side of the vertical pieces for the shelves to fit into. Don't go too deep or you'll weaken it.

Edit: It won't matter as much if you're painting it, but if it's going to be stained and finished hardwood, do a stopped dado so you don't see it on the front.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to agree with Mr. Taylor. The 18 years I worked for the School District I built a few hundred cubbies for class rooms and I always dadoes the verticals with a 1/8 deep dadoes and rabbets.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I took a different approach. 
I made separate boxes, then put fillers in between each box to give it the Face Frame effect.
Otherwise dado as mentioned.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Dados will provide alignment and since
you're already using them on the base,
they won't be much trouble if you structure
your work flow to cut them all at the same
time.


----------

